# New to forum



## noeettica (Mar 20, 2009)

Name is Dave

in the Tampa bay Area


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

:welcome_s
to the forum glad to have you

There are lots of great knowlegeable and helpful people on here


----------



## Italia (Dec 8, 2008)

cb7214 said:


> :welcome_s
> to the forum glad to have you
> 
> There are lots of great knowlegeable and helpful people on here


Then there's the rest of us! :lol:


----------



## SledDog (May 6, 2007)

Welcome... With all the knowledge floating around here, just ask and you'll be surprised how quick your question is answered!


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

Welcome to the club.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

what does this have to do with directv legacy recievers?


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

dorfd1 said:


> what does this have to do with directv legacy recievers?


Exactly, at least he got a warm welcome...


----------



## ErliDayz (Apr 14, 2009)

I just found this one. Looks interesting - Enjoy playing with the electronic toys now and again.

Thanks for being here.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Welcome. Best place for quick info on anything DBS.


----------

